# First of its kind object in the Milky Way



## CuatroTorres (Jan 28, 2022)

Not FreeBSD and really fascinating at the same time. It's Friday! 









						Scientists discover a 'spooky' object in the Milky Way that flashes
					

The spinning object is seen to emit a huge burst of energy lasting up to a minute every 18 minutes.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Jan 28, 2022)

CuatroTorres said:


> Not FreeBSD



Are you sure? One can never be sure what those pesky scientists* run on their computers 

*According to Quantum Theory, things don't exist unless they are observed. So this object wouldn't exist if not those !@#$ scientists. It's not that bad in this case, but when we take into consideration the rules of probability (if something is possible, no matter how improbable, it *must* happen, sooner or later) they will finally bring to existence something that will kill us all!


----------



## chrbr (Jan 28, 2022)

This is what happened to Schödingers cat:








						Seit 1935 geschlossene Box geöffnet: Schrödingers Katze ist eindeutig tot
					

Durch einen Zufallsfund wurde eine fast 100 Jahre alte wissenschaftliche Frage endgültig geklärt: Ist die Katze aus dem unter dem Namen "Schrödingers Katze" berühmt gewordenen Experiment tot oder lebendig? Das Tier war mit einer Giftampulle in einer Box eingesperrt, erst die Öffnung der Box...




					www.der-postillon.com
				



Unfortunately the article is in German only.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 28, 2022)

According to Terry Pratchett it is 3 states: dead/alive/bloody furious.

And you just triggered a nice memory from my LARP days when we met the priests of the sleeping god. You see, we are all only part of the dream a sleeping god has, so they would pray singing lullabies and viciously murder anyone making a big noise. But very silently, of course. Fun times.


----------



## Geezer (Jan 28, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> *According to Quantum Theory, things don't exist unless they are observed.



I don't think that is quite right.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jan 28, 2022)

Are you suggesting a challenge to identify what OS they used during the discovery? I venture to say that Python on some Linux distribution.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jan 28, 2022)

chrbr said:


> This is what happened to Schödingers cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Der Postillon" is the German equivalent to English online publication "The Onion."


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Jan 28, 2022)

CuatroTorres said:


> Are you suggesting a challenge to identify what OS they used during the discovery? I venture to say that Python on some Linux distribution.



Not really, you never know who's on the other side:


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 28, 2022)

According to reports, the object isn't active anymore. I guess it was just Lennart installing systemd on the main computer of Oumuamua.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Jan 28, 2022)

Geezer said:


> I don't think that is quite right.



Yes, there could be some problems with it. First, the word "observation" implies some consciousness, so probably it should be rather called "interaction", "interaction of information",  or "infointeraction". But it doesn't exist, word "existence" implies some particular state, but it doesn't have one, and its atoms can be in a state "scattered all round the universe". And assuming the contrary has some interesting consequences for human immortality.

In the end, it's a discussion about word definitions we use.

As for Schrödinger, let's marry quantum with relativity for a while. Let's call the spacetime outside of the light cone Schrödinger's Spacetime, since we can't exchange any information with it, and if there's a cat, it is a Schrödinger's cat. What's more, let's assume that `v <= c` (our velocity can't be greater than the speed of light). Let's multiply it by time: `v*t <= c*t` which means that the distance we can travel in t time cannot be greater than a distance light ray can travel in this t time. For now it's rather obvious.
But that's not entirely true, we've silently assumed that t >= 0. If t<0 it means we travel back in time, and we can equivalently write: -t, where t>0. Let's multiply it: `-t*v<=-t*c`, so after some mathematical magic we get `t*c <= t*v`. This time  it means, that if we travel back in time, distance of our travel must be greater than that of a light ray, so we fall out of our light cone into Schrödinger's spacetime. It means we cannot kill our grandfather, even if we could shoot a bullet with the speed of light, it would need t+epsilon time to reach this particular spacetime, i.e. it will reach *after* our departure. So in this way Schrödinger's cat saves our grandfather (and us of course) and we don't have to deal with the Grandfather's paradox.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 28, 2022)

Unobserved Incorporeal Reality Transition is a standard power saving feature of the Simulation Programme.

Move along. Nothing to see there.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> … if we travel back in time …



Been there. Done it.



CuatroTorres said:


> fascinating



Astronomy is _awesome_. 

<https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-021-04272-x> | <https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-021-04272-x.epdf> (preview)


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi, I took the liberty of searching Dr. Hurley-Walker's index card and submitting the question. I really didn't expect any response in the age of spam. It was a great surprise to receive attention!
Briefly, she says that most of the code for Monitor and Control is Python, while the reduction code is a combination of CUDA, C, and Rust wrapped to Python.
She also showed me the following link:








						Data - MWA Telescope
					

Collecting, moving, storing, and sharing MWA's data.




					www.mwatelescope.org
				



Well, I actually had a head start, I met a developer for the Gemini Observatory at GRANTECAN. It doesn't have to be standard infrastructure, but the tools do.

Thank you Natasha!


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 5, 2022)

I can't wait for this one. Maybe you could arrange some session with it? 

And one more thing about Schrödinger's Spacetime: it is the only "area" where white holes can "exist", that's why we can't observe them.


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Mar 21, 2022)

Webb has taken its first picture:






The full article here. Enjoy!


----------



## obsigna (Mar 21, 2022)

You want to download the high resolution image from the ESA site:








						Webb reaches alignment milestone
					

Following the completion of critical mirror alignment steps, the NASA/ESA/CSA James Webb Space Telescope team expects that Webb’s optical performance will be able to meet or exceed the science goals the observatory was built to achieve.



					www.esa.int
				




On that image I see lots of features like this one, a black spot having a corona. Some are tiny, others are huge. Are these gravitational lenses?





In case yes, do we finally see the nature of dark matter? Many, many, many black holes?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 21, 2022)

obsigna said:


> high resolution image from the ESA site:



It took a while for me to figure out how to download from there. Got it, in the end (PNG). Thanks.

Via <https://jwst.nasa.gov/content/multimedia/images.html> there's the same image as a JPEG … and nearby: 

#JWSTArt Submissions | Flickr


----------



## Geezer (Mar 21, 2022)

obsigna said:


> In case yes, do we finally see the nature of dark matter? Many, many, many black holes?



Are you jumping the gun?


----------



## obsigna (Mar 21, 2022)

Geezer said:


> Are you jumping the gun?


I am not a native English speaker, and I don’t understand the question. For sure it is a rhetorical one, i.e. no need to answer. Anyway what’s the meaning. OK, jokes which need to be explained are not funny anymore.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 21, 2022)

obsigna said:


> I am not a native English speaker, and I don’t understand the question. For sure it is a rhetorical one, i.e. no need to answer. Anyway what’s the meaning. OK, jokes which need to be explained are not funny anymore.



Not a joke, but it is vernacular. It means, don't be too fast in your assumptions.

That dark matter might be black holes is merely a theory, and apparently _not_ the top running theory.

Please be aware that although my post was not a joke, there is much sarcasm, irony and mere jokes on this forum. No need to be thin skinned (more vernacular).


----------



## obsigna (Mar 21, 2022)

Geezer said:


> ...
> That dark matter might be black holes is merely a theory, and apparently _not_ the top running theory.
> ...


I know that. My point is, if we really would see on the 1st picture of the JWST 20++ gravilenses and some of which seem to be huge, then this would move the black holes up in the ranking, wouldn’t it?


----------

